

Ask HN: live website analytics -- installable product - eps

Do you guys think there is a demand for a productized version of live website analytics software? Something that can be installed on the web server itself instead of needing to feed all visit information to a third party analytics service.<p>I might be getting old, but I am having trouble understanding how so many companies can be acting so frivolously with what essentially constitutes sensitive and strategic business information. Or am I the odd one out?<p>I realize that the sales cycle for product is longer and trickier, but I am looking at something similar to Shaun Inman's Mint - light, easy to install and without Urchin's shocking price tag.
======
gawker
I definitely do think there is a demand for it. How big is the demand? - I'm
not sure but like you mentioned, Urchin is crazily priced and at our company,
we are using an extremely old product that was poorly written. We'd love to
switch it out but for legacy reasons, we can't really do it. Support for it is
gone as well and looking at the code, it doesn't seem too hard to do either.
We didn't feel comfortable going with something like Google Analytics
precisely because of the sensitive information so I can't imagine us going
through 3rd party analytics.

